# '07 Maxima Thoughts



## Dpomper (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm looking for a comfortable solid sedan that'll last me awhile. I've found an '07 3.5SL with 107k, no accidents and a clean car fax. It's in beautiful shape and drives great. My son has an '03 Sentra that's been quite dependable. Will the Maxima be as dependable? Much appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's no way for us to tell you if a particular vehicle is going to be dependable or not. Researching the vehicle's history, including maintenance, is the best way to increase your chances of getting a good vehicle, as well as having it checked over by a good mechanic. In the current Consumer Reports Buying Guide, the 07 Maxima gets low ratings in the climate control system, brakes, paint/trim and power equipment. It gets a "used car verdict" rating of "average."


----------

